# chippewa snake boots?



## mvereen1 (Jan 15, 2014)

in the market for a new pair of snake boots before turkey season, kinda torn between the Chippewa waterproof ones and the muck armours. How do yall feel about the chippewas? I am not always going to be wading through water but my rockys just don't quite keep the water out like they used to, stepped in a puddle a couple weeks ago and my foot was instantly soaked. I know the woodys would be a best bet for waterproof but I do like the chippewas just curious as to how waterproof they really are?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 15, 2014)

The chips are the best quality


----------



## killerv (Jan 16, 2014)

My dad bought a pair of chippewas in the early 80s, passed them down to me in the mid 90s, I used them til 2005ish when they finally started to soak in water from walking through early morning grass, stuff like that. So, got over 20 years out of that pair before they got "soft" and started letting water in. Bought a pair of lacrosse fangs to replace them, only got 6 or 7 years out of them. Then bought a pair of nice danners, I'm loving the danners so far, but we'll see how long they last. The danners are the most comfortable I have ever put on out of the box.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2014)

Never had the snake boot version, but I've owned a few pairs of Chippewas over the years, and they're some of the toughest boots out there.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have muck armours had them a few years the bottom soles started pealing off after I left them in the back of the truck one day. Mosstly on the sides but enough I need to reglue them. I like them a lot but I think I will look for another pair this year.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought a pair of Chippewa Snake Boots in 1991 and use them all the time-they are comfortable and so far do not leak.  I have tried other types in anticipation of mine wearing out and none fit like these.....


----------

